# First Mate/Deckhand needed!



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Apr 14, 2016)

I am looking for a reliable high energy person to work with me on my Charters.  Training will be provided but some fishing experience would be nice.  Before you call me..please read the following.  


It is not as glamorous as you see on TV.  It is hard work but a fun job.  

We run Charters for inshore and offshore fishing up to 7 days a week.  
Your day will typically start at 6am and end around 4pm unless we run two trips for the day. 

If you work with me all season..ad want to pursue a job as a Charter Capt I will pay for your Capt's Class and you can work a boat for me when you are licensed.   

The marina is in Waverly Ga.  Near St Simons/Jekyll/Brunswick Ga.  

If we are not running charters you will have the option to work at the Marina if needed.  

We could work out something with lodging at the Marina.  Its not a Penthouse but would be a place to sleep, eat and hang your hat.

If the above hasnt scared you off call me.  912-230-2811


----------



## Super Sport (Apr 25, 2016)

*Great Offer*

This is a great offer for the right person!


----------



## arrow4u (Jun 10, 2016)

Oh to be single and a kid again. I would jump all over this one


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jul 16, 2016)

This sounds awesome! Recruit anyone yet?


----------



## rvick (Jul 17, 2016)

arrow4u said:


> Oh to be single and a kid again. I would jump all over this one



Where was this ad forty years ago?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 18, 2016)

arrow4u said:


> Oh to be single and a kid again. I would jump all over this one



Exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

